# Seeking EPAK in Chicago, IL.



## lavelle (May 25, 2004)

Hey guys!

I'm looking for an official EPAK school or instructor in the Chicagoland matro area.  Anyone know any schools?  There was one on 95th street, but now gone.

Thanks!


----------



## TwistofFat (May 26, 2004)

Hello,

It has been a while but Mr. Lee Wedlake (now in Ft, Meyers - http://www.lwkarate.com/) spent years in Chicago teaching and I believe still does seminars there.  Perhaps you can contact Mr. Wedlake (or his siter Mary at his school) and they can point you in the right direction.  If Mr. Wedlake's recommends someone you can bet they will be rock solid.
Good luck - Glenn.


----------



## lavelle (May 26, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your reccommendation.  I'll contact him right away.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Zoran (May 27, 2004)

lavelle said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking for an official EPAK school or instructor in the Chicagoland matro area.  Anyone know any schools?  There was one on 95th street, but now gone.
> 
> Thanks!



I live in the Chicago metro area. I may be able to locate a school or two for you. It may help if you narrow down the general location you are looking for. Chicago metro is a huge area.

Anyway, one of our students was in EPAK before he came over to our side. If he is in class Thur. night, I'll ask him where it was.


----------



## lavelle (May 28, 2004)

Thanks!  I would really appreciate that.  I'm on the Northside of Chicago on Foster Ave.


----------



## mcjon77 (May 28, 2004)

The one place I know of is in the South Suburbs. A-Academy of Self Defense. It is on 95th St, between kedzie and pulaski (or pulaski and cicero) IIRC. I have a buddy there and have heard good things. They also teach Eskrima, abd Systema, as well as some kickboxing and grappling, last time I checked.

Jon McDonald


----------



## lavelle (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, that's a Tracy school.

I actually studied Tracy's for a while.  Great fundamentals and I recommend their program.  Thier instructors are very insightful and knowledgable.  But not a Parker school.


----------



## kevin kilroe (May 31, 2004)

There ia an instuctor in Chicago named Kurt Barnhart who is a 4th degree under Mr. Wedlake. I dont know where his school is but I'm sure if you e-mail Mr. Wedlake on his web site he would gladly help you out.


----------



## lavelle (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the info here guys, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  If an instructor could even provide private lessons, that would be great.

I've sent Mr. Wedlake an email and I await his response.  I'll keep you guys updated on my journey.  

If anyone else has any info, advice or help, I would appreciate it!


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 2, 2004)

This thread is pretty interesting.  If The school on 95th is a Tracy school, then is there ANY EPAK school in chicagoland?  I guess I always assumed that the school on 95th was a Parker school because a  Tracy school opened up about a mile west of it, on 95th, about 10 years ago (the school didn't last long) I figured that two Tracy schools wouldn't compete with each other so directly like that.  Maybe this forum should set up a sticky like the one in the modern arnis forum, which list different places to train (although I would assume that  there are more Parker kenpo schools in the U.S. than Modern Arnis Schools). 

Jon


----------



## Zoran (Jun 2, 2004)

Charatin's White Wolf Kenpo
Address:   	7614 Madison St, Forest Park, IL 60130
Phone:	(708) 771-4425

I believe she teaches EPAK now. She used to be with us but there was some bad blood between her and my instructor about 10 years ago. Anyway, you may wish to give her a call.

Also, I will check with the former EPAK student we have for his old schools location _(he hasn't been there when I was)_. 

Speaking to Lee Wedlake would be a good idea. You may also try to give him a call at his school in Florida.


----------



## higginj33 (Jun 2, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> This thread is pretty interesting. If The school on 95th is a Tracy school, then is there ANY EPAK school in chicagoland? I guess I always assumed that the school on 95th was a Parker school because a Tracy school opened up about a mile west of it, on 95th, about 10 years ago (the school didn't last long) I figured that two Tracy schools wouldn't compete with each other so directly like that. Maybe this forum should set up a sticky like the one in the modern arnis forum, which list different places to train (although I would assume that there are more Parker kenpo schools in the U.S. than Modern Arnis Schools).
> 
> Jon


I am in the process of trying to find a school myself, and I just got off the phone with Ray Pohl at _A-Academy of of Self-Defense_ located at 3753 w 95th. He confirmed that years ago he taught the Tracy system, but he said he has done EPAK for the last 15 years.

Though the web site for the school doesn't seem to be very up to date, here is the url

http://hometown.aol.com/keeaahh/Academy.htm


----------



## lavelle (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm going to check out the school in Evergreen Park.  I know of Ray Pohl and he's a good guy.  I'll let you know if this is an all Parker school.


----------



## higginj33 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Lavelle,

I actually went and checked out Ray Pohl's school in Evergreen Park, and decided to sign up.  I have been pretty happy there.  I am loving the Kenpo, and the Systema is awesome.


----------

